# LCD vs LED vs Plasma



## dlf (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes it's me again. We still haven't bought a replacement TV, we still would like ideas.

* *Should be cheap (less than 1200, I'd think)*
* Will be used for Wii & PS3
* As both have netflix, their netflix will be used, as well as the TV.
* Blu-ray & DVD movies should be watched on it (via the PS3, or a different/old DVD player)
* *~ 46 inches*
* Internet capable
* *We DON'T CARE AT ALL FOR 3d*
* I guess Plasma is fine, although I would still rather have a LCD or LED -
* If possible, have a network setup so we can have something streamed to the TV from a computer. Along with turn the TV on and turn on our audio equipment (which would have to get replaced as well).

* The Old recomended models were:

* Sony:

* EX700/710
* NX700
* NX800

* Samsung:

* UNB8500

* LG:

* LE8500
* LH90

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay, just for basics, YOU DO NOT WANT PLASMA. They're really non-energy efficient. AND THEY GET REALLY HOT.

LCD and LED are both fine choices. The only noticeable difference between the two is that LCD is a little thicker and LED is a little thinner, so you'll wanna go with LED if you plan to mount the TV on a wall.

If you don't wanna do that, go with LCD. Just as good and half of the price.

As for brands, You could really go with any and be fine. I have one of the least-heard of brands of TV (sylvania) and it still kicks ass. 

Any TV is internet capable if you plug in an internet-capable machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (definitely wii and maybe PS3)

Or you could could just get a HDMI cable if you've got a new PC and throw it into the TV. Works for me.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 10, 2010)

Check the BestBuy website. Here in Canada there's sales on most LED TVs. Sony 46 inches going from $1099.99 to $799.99.
If you want even cheaper than that, go for Insignia. It's like $499.99.
If you want a more expensive one, Sharp Aquos. My dad bought the 50 inch one a few weeks ago. It was around $2500


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll take plasma over LCD any day of the week.

Go for plasma or LED, depending on the types of content you will be displaying on it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

LED > LCD 

I use a good LCD screen at work and bought a new LED for home and LED is jsut so much better!

And for screens Im biased towards Samsung so... go for Samsung!


----------



## djsnb (Nov 10, 2010)

Try newegg.com for TV's and Review's. Thats what i did. I went to buy a plasma and actally got a LCD. From what i read plasma's arent good for gaming(to dark people say), but i never tryed it so im not 100%. Good luck. mines a 46in sony LCD 120Htz, no internet, got mine before internet on Tv's were an option.


----------



## dlf (Nov 10, 2010)

This will be placed infront of a fireplace, that although doesn't get used that much may fired up _IF_ it gets cold enough (North Eastern Texas).

As of the latest Consumer Report it seems plasma are rated cheaper & "better" than LCD. Someone on my end is adamant on plasma


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Plasmas have a tendecy to burn in, Ive seen it alot. Also if you move you need to have surgical hands to make sure you dont tip the TV otherwise its fucked, seen this aswell. 

LED > LCD > Plasma imo

or wait till OLED comes along ;>


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2010)

*insert usual line about considering projectors*

Re internet and the like- find an old P4 or something, wire it into a network and stick XBMC on it. Job done.


----------



## DEagleson (Nov 10, 2010)

LED TVs can be big and bulky too.
Some "superior" LED TVs use RGB dynamic LEDs instead of the edge LEDs used on the slimmer TVs.

But for gaming skip Plasma TVs, because it will hase some kind of burn in.
(HUD and static loading screens.)
H**l, even TV channel icons burn in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use my big and bulky 50" LG Plasma (Cheap too) for watching movies and its superior to every low cost LCD i tried.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 10, 2010)

@personuser (and to anyone who are bashing Plasma)
Modern technology allows Plasma to be energy efficient and less prone to screen burn-in. *Now days* Plasma and LCD comes really close.

@OP
Since you want cheap TV, LED is out of the question. Color from LED is more vivid than LCD. LED is also more energy efficient compare to LCD. When I say color is more vivid think of it as "white is more brighter and black is more darker". *In technical, LED is a type of LCD with back-light of LED, instead of fluorescent light.*

Since you are looking at 46 inches TV, I'll say go with LCD instead. Benefit from Plasma over LCD can be realize from TV over 50 inches.

Be sure to get 1080p TV, since you want to play Blu-ray.

As for the frequency, stay with 60Hz. 120 Hz, 240 Hz, 600 Hz ones are really expensive.


----------



## dlf (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+BRAVIA+...p;skuId=1211839

Although that's 1300, that seems cheap, that seems good.


----------



## dlf (Nov 12, 2010)

That one above is also on the sony style site. What are the _*CURRENT*_ advantages & disadvantages to plasma? Since someone here is INSISTENT on getting one and not a LCD or LED.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 12, 2010)

are any OCD out ?


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 14, 2010)

Plasma TV misconceptions

Plasma vs LCD

basically, plasmas are better if you're getting a tv over 42"

but depending on whether you will use the TV more for gaming or video, Plasmas will win every time for TV and especially movies, but LCDs are better for gaming and monitors


----------



## dlf (Nov 18, 2010)

If we get Plasma, are there any that can detect motion? Because i'd rather not have someone forget to turn it off and it stay on for hours and hours.


----------



## ninchya (Nov 18, 2010)

I would recommand looking at bestbuy's Insignia Brand leds, they have warrenty and are rebranded, but made by LG tvs, Insignia = Bestbuy Brand. I picked up a new LED Insignia 19" TV, the quality is really nice, idk if there are 46".


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Nov 18, 2010)

lots of great advice, I might get me a led or lcd too!


----------



## nando (Nov 18, 2010)

led tvs are still lcd, they just have LEDs as a backlight as opposed to CCFL. if you go with led, you have to consider sound, led tvs are a lot thinner and sound tends to be very crappy because you can't fit decent speakers in them - i'm not talking crappy from an audiophile point of view... i mean crappy as in black and white tvs had way better sound back in the day.


also consider edge lighting vs full array leds.


----------



## misteromar (Nov 18, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> led tvs are still lcd, they just have LEDs as a backlight as opposed to CCFL. if you go with led, you have to consider sound, led tvs are a lot thinner and sound tends to be very crappy because you can't fit decent speakers in them - i'm not talking crappy from an audiophile point of view... i mean crappy as in black and white tvs had way better sound back in the day.
> 
> 
> also consider edge lighting vs full array leds.



This guy is right LED are still LCD its just the back light. 

I would personally just look at LG or Samgsung LCD in my price range, also keep a eye for any special processing the TV's may do which might cause input lag for gaming.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 18, 2010)

ninchya said:
			
		

> I would recommand looking at bestbuy's Insignia Brand leds, they have warrenty and are rebranded, but made by LG tvs, Insignia = Bestbuy Brand. I picked up a new LED Insignia 19" TV, the quality is really nice, idk if there are 46".




Euhm, you do realise all screens are made by LG or Samsung either way right? (Yes I know theres 1 or 2 more but most come from them ;p)


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 18, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> led tvs are still lcd, they just have LEDs as a backlight as opposed to CCFL. if you go with led, you have to consider sound, led tvs are a lot thinner and sound tends to be very crappy because you can't fit decent speakers in them - i'm not talking crappy from an audiophile point of view... i mean crappy as in black and white tvs had way better sound back in the day.
> 
> 
> also consider edge lighting vs full array leds.




Wether the screen is LED or the backlight is LED, you can see the difference very good.

And the sounds its bad at all on my Samsung and Im abit of an audiophile, sure its not as good as my soundsystem but its better then normal pc speakers (unless you go for the 300 dollar ones ofcourse)


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually do home automation and theatre installation for a living, we install all types of TV in sizes up to 66`inch. The LED TVs are great as far as weight and looks go, and the picture is superior to LCD, but still not equal to a good plasma. A good test is to play a Blu-Ray movie that has lots of water or darkness in it and look around the edges of the screen for articats and pixel-tearing. if you wan`t good sound too you`ll need a separate sound system, the speakers in flat panel TVs are generally not great.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 18, 2010)

Again, *MODERN* Plasma has really improved these days. They are *MORE RESISTANT* to screen-burn-in than six years ago.

Stop saying Plasma suffers screen-burn-in. This is 2010, not 2004.

LED, LCD, Plasma can ALL suffer screen-burn-in, but we are talking about leaving TV on for 4 hours or more to have that effect.


----------



## nando (Nov 18, 2010)

but plasmas still fade over time.


----------



## zizer (Nov 18, 2010)

what's about dvb-t tuner in plasma? Is it mpeg2 or mpeg4? In my country digital broadcast is mpeg4


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 18, 2010)

A week is a too extreme.

Generally, everything can suffer screen-burn-in, given that you leave it on for a prolong time.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 18, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> but plasmas still fade over time.



Yeah, 60,000 hours of time! that's 18 years of 3 hours daily use if you want to put it in perspective.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 18, 2010)

OLCD or OLED?


----------



## dlf (Nov 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If we get Plasma, are there any that can detect motion? Because i'd rather not have someone forget to turn it off and it stay on for hours and hours.
> QUOTEIf we get Plasma, are there any that can detect motion? Because i'd rather not have someone forget to turn it off and it stay on for hours and hours.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

One thing that you need to consider is LED televisions have a bit less of a half-life than LCD or Plasma.

(Half life = The amount of time it takes for a television to lose 50% of it's brightness)


----------



## naruses (Nov 19, 2010)

If you have the money go for a LED TV.

By the way, another website is selling the Sony Bravia LED TV at $1,217

From The Website:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Product Description
> 
> Screen size: 46" class LED LCD display / Full HD 1920 x 1080p resolution / Edge-lit LED backlight, Aspect ratio: 16:9, BRAVIA Internet Video / Motionflow 120Hz processing / DLNA compatible, 4 HDMI v1.4 inputs (2 rear, 2 side) / Support for Audio Return Channel, Built-in speakers: 10W x 2 speakers, *Presence Sensor */ Zero-watt Energy Saving switch / Backlight-Off mode / Dynamic backlight control / Eco settings / Power-saving modes, On-screen interface: Xross Media Bar graphical user interface, Ambient Sensor technology, 24p True Cinema technology / Advanced Contrast Enhancer , and much more....



If Im not mistaked Presence Sensor is the same as motion detection.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> If you have the money go for a LED TV.
> 
> By the way, another website is selling the Sony Bravia LED TV at $1,217
> 
> ...



It detects Body heat and motion. This is also a Sony (Bravia) technology that you won't find on any other TV.


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

i have sony bravia z5500 but for games i use NEC monitor


----------



## jayminer (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Panasonic Plasma TV and I'm really happy with it. It has no input lag to talk about (the reason I choose Plasma instead of LCD). I have it set to automatically turn the TV off after 4 hours if no button on the remote has been pushed, to get around any screen burn-in problem, but I've heard you need to display the same picture for about 24-48 hours to risk any burn-in.

I say get whatever floats your boat. But Plasma is definitely not as burn-in prone as they used to be, and they generally have much better response time than LCD:s. Playing old games on this TV is no problem at all, on my friends LCD I would fall into the first pit in Super Mario Bros over and over again


----------

